# openoffice.org-3 build dies in hunspell



## omarsidd (Nov 17, 2008)

On FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE, the /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3 build is dying on hunspell, pretty far into the build, excerpt:

1 module(s):
        hunspell
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m9/hunspell

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue
your the build issuing command "build --from hunspell"

rmdir /tmp/22174
*** Error code 1​
The ports tree was updated via cvsup before the build, and portupgrade didn't show any out of date packages.  The command line was:

_make -DWITHOUT_CUPS -DWITHOUT_MOZILLA -DWITHOUT_GNOMEVFS
_

gcc output:

root[508]% gcc -v
Using built-in specs.
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 3.4.6 [FreeBSD] 20060305​
Any suggestions how to get this to build?

(I emailed openoffice@freebsd.org also)

-omar


----------



## CdK1 (Nov 17, 2008)

it is strange that you tried to install without flags?

Iam install whit make -DWITHOUT_CUPS -DWITHOUT_MOZILLA and not problems...


----------



## fender0107401 (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you use the ccache to speed up your compilation?

It cause me fail many times, when I compile the 2.4 version.

uname -a
FreeBSD PC-486.Workstation 7.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p5 #2: Mon Nov  3 21:05:04 CST 2008     fender@PC-486.Workstation:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64


----------



## omarsidd (Nov 18, 2008)

No luck with this either:
_make -DWITHOUT_CUPS -DWITHOUT_MOZILLA _

root[607]% uname -a
FreeBSD host.foo.com 6.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #9: Wed Sep 17 11:32:21 EDT 2008     root@host.foo.com:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/MINE.63  i386

Any other suggestions?

-omar


----------



## omarsidd (Dec 16, 2008)

*fixed!*

woo-hoo, somebody noticed (here or my email to the port maintainer) and a new hunspell patch dated Nov 27 (/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/files/patch-i91318) fixes my build problem.

The build now finishes, yay!

-omar


----------

